# Cookie's Day



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie had a pretty average day today.








She looked around but she couldn't see her Ozzie.









She begged some scratches









Waaaassuuuuuuuppp!!!









What?









Then she spotted Ozzie so started preening to beautify herself









And after that she just sat around looking pretty









Nothing terribly exciting really.

Bailee was hanging out with me, but got fed up being ignored while i took photos of the others








So he flew over and sat on dads shoulder singing loudly









http://youtube.com/watch?v=GFBmW67qvso


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww she is so beautiful. I don't know what it is but white face females look amazing.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> aww she is so beautiful. I don't know what it is but white face females look amazing.


I remember when i first got Cookie i thought she was ugly, i defended her looks against my brother who thought the same. Now i think she's the most beautiful colour. I just love the different shades of grey on her face, i think it looks so elegant.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Cookie really is a Lady of Elegance!! Bailee is a handsome man, they would make a very attractive couple, if she could get her mind off Ozzie and Bailee would just notice her!! LOL


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I love that thid pic, it looks like she is laughing  she is a beauty


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


>



I love these two pics!!! She looks so pretty!  Bailee's singing has my whole flock listening- very nice!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Cookie is sooo beautiful, and Bailee just makes me laugh (in a nice way!)
I loved the video, did I hear some kissy noises in there? Cute!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I loved the video, did I hear some kissy noises in there? Cute!!


Most probably, because he kisses me so often, and i make a smooch sound each time he does, he's learnt the sound too.


----------

